
Yes, bacon really is killing us - Huhty
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/01/bacon-cancer-processed-meats-nitrates-nitrites-sausages
======
nikolay
More vegan propaganda. I buy Italian prosciutto without anything added but
salt. Anyway, nitrites are harmful if they convert to nitrosamines in your
gut, which happens if you don't have an adequate intake of vitamin C. But if
you don't have a proper intake of vitamin C, you'll have health issues with or
without eating prosciutto anyway.

